# New Phone for my dad



## WatEagle (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi guys, as title my dad's Galaxy ace 4 has died and now  he needs a new phone. 
The budget is about 250-275€.
Now he doesn't need such good performances like a flaghship one, but he needs a good battery, possibly a longer period of support then regular phones (cause he changes it every 4-5 years), a good camera and something that is durable and doesn't brake at the first fall.

I've been out of smartphone market for a while and now there is too much choice and so I'm here to ask advice.

Thanks in advance


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 8, 2020)

Motorola G7 Power, it has a 5000 mAh battery.


----------



## WatEagle (Feb 8, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Motorola G7 Power, it has a 5000 mAh battery.


What about Galaxy m30s?


----------



## potato580+ (Feb 8, 2020)

i recetly buy phone, dispute cheaper pricetag $130 its a good phone, decent battery, nice both front&back cam
_sample  _


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 8, 2020)

WatEagle said:


> What about Galaxy m30s?



It's not available in my country but I see it has a 6000 mAh battery.





						Samsung Galaxy M30s - Full phone specifications
					






					www.gsmarena.com


----------



## WatEagle (Feb 8, 2020)

potato580+ said:


> i recetly buy phone, dispute cheaper pricetag $130 its a good phone, decent battery, nice both front&back cam
> _sample _


It doesn't seem bad at all. How about realme 5 pro?



P4-630 said:


> It's not available in my country but I see it has a 6000 mAh battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw it, but now I'm a bit more interested in xiaomi


----------



## potato580+ (Feb 8, 2020)

its a bit rxpensive for variant 5, since its a new model, i would better go for variant 2/3 hehe


----------



## WatEagle (Feb 8, 2020)

potato580+ said:


> its a bit rxpensive for variant 5, since its a new model, i would better go for variant 2/3 hehe


On amazon.it the 5 pro goes for 180€


----------



## potato580+ (Feb 8, 2020)

maybe becouse of spec differnce, i pay for a 6gb ram 64gb storage model, cpuld be cheaper or not depend on it yes


----------



## WatEagle (Feb 8, 2020)

potato580+ said:


> maybe becouse of spec differnce, i pay for a 6gb ram 64gb storage model, cpuld be cheaper or not depend on it yes
> View attachment 144334


It's not bad at all

I saw also the xioami mi 9 lite. Is it a good choice(230€, 128gb, 6gb ram)?


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 8, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Motorola G7 Power, it has a 5000 mAh battery.


No-o-o-o. Motorola is a Lenovo brand now, and given their smartphone track record over the past 10 years - just no.



WatEagle said:


> Yeah I saw it, but now I'm a bit more interested in xiaomi


Mi A3 is probably your best bet. It's cheap (~$200 or less), has a nice AMOLED screen and 4000mAh battery.
Mi A2(if you can find one), in my opinion, would've been even a better option if not for smaller battery. It looks worse on paper, but it has some long-term benefits, like much cheaper replacement screens and batteries, and more compact form-factor. Bought Mi A2 for my aunt about a year ago, and so far she's happy. Our economist got an A2 as well, and my boss settled on A3 back in October.
Also, some places may still have leftover Nokia 8, which is trending in your price range (if you can find'em). I'm sporting Nokia 8 for nearly 2 years, and so far so good. Wanted to snatch one for my boss (it was only $200), but I was too slow and the store sold it within hours.


----------



## WatEagle (Feb 8, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> No-o-o-o. Motorola is a Lenovo brand now, and given their smartphone track record over the past 10 years - just no.
> 
> 
> Mi A3 is probably your best bet. It's cheap (~$200 or less), has a nice AMOLED screen and 4000mAh battery.
> ...


At the end I found and bought the redmi note 8t at 189€ in a local shop


Thanks everyone for the suggestions


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 8, 2020)

WatEagle said:


> At the end I found and bought the redmi note 8t at 189€ in a local shop
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the suggestions


was gonna suggets xiaomi phones,absolutelly killing it when it comes to value.


----------

